
Gnuplotting - Create scientific plots using gnuplot - DanBC
http://www.gnuplotting.org/
======
vorbote
I'm glad to see that gnuplot has come a long way since the last time I tried
to create publication quality plots with it and ran away in horror to fall in
the arms of the usual commercial suspects. But these days, python based
solutions have more appeal, I like matplotlib a lot.

